# Uhh. Ice?



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I was driving my goat today. It was a high of 3 with a windchill of -15. Any way rollled down my passenger window to talk to an adjacent driver, and it would not roll back up. I drove home, pulled into the garage and checked it out. Somehow the felt on the door jam ripped and got a bunch of water in it and then froze. Think the dealer will take care of it?


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey I notice your in WI and I am IL, today was freaking cold with temps in the single digits. Anyhow I hope I don't experience anything crazy with these cold temps and leaving my car outside rather then in the garage!

Anyone live in the same areas or anyone have issues having the goat out in the cold cold air?


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

Is that normal wear and tear in that climate? Man, that sucks, I guess that's one good thing about living here in California. Hope they fix it for you!


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

pickinfights said:


> I was driving my goat today. It was a high of 3 with a windchill of -15. Any way rollled down my passenger window to talk to an adjacent driver, and it would not roll back up. I drove home, pulled into the garage and checked it out. Somehow the felt on the door jam ripped and got a bunch of water in it and then froze. Think the dealer will take care of it?


If its still under warranty, they will take care of it. Cars should be designed for this kind of climate. 

I know what you mean about the cold, I live just down the road from you in Madison and it is freaking cold! This is my 7th winter here and this is the coldest yet, hopefully the coldest forever.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

pickinfights said:


> I was driving my goat today. It was a high of 3 with a windchill of -15. Any way rollled down my passenger window to talk to an adjacent driver, and it would not roll back up. I drove home, pulled into the garage and checked it out. Somehow the felt on the door jam ripped and got a bunch of water in it and then froze. Think the dealer will take care of it?


The exact same thing happened on my GOAT passenger window about 3 - 4 weeks ago. They had to order the weatherstripping. Warranty covered it w/ no problems. Rip the excess that was ripped and it will roll up fine. When the door is shut it will cover the unsightly blemish.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

i hope that nothing happens to my goat with this weather and cold


----------

